# Tough Loss



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

I found out monday of this week that I have to put my 12 yr old YLF down. Although she has had a good full life it never makes it any easier! I have about an hour until I have to bring her in and I have the worst anxiouty of my life. I guess it helps a little knowing she was loved by so many and was such a great dog to everyone. I can only hope that my two young dogs will be as good a dog as she was! Just had to get it off my chest I guess. I will miss her dearly!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear. It is never easy losing a dog, as they do become part of the family.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, dogs are family.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

My condolences. 

At least you got 12 great years with her, lots of memories I'm sure. My YLF died before her first birthday. At least I got to hunt with her one season, and I will never forget her!

When you get back home, give the other ones a big hug and they will comfort you!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear Alex! Like others said, you dont always get 12 years to enjoy their company, but that doesn't lessen the pain.

-Brody


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry man...


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks guys! It was very tough, but I know it was the right thing to do. I don't think I could have let her get to the point where she was in a lot of pain and suffering. It has been nice to have to 2 young ones around after letting her go. They sure are great to have around!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. They are the most special animals in the world. Prayers sent to you and your family...


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

Alex & Laura
Sorry too hear about your loss, those decisions are the toughest part of 
owning a dog. Hope your two pups are doing good. Keep me posted how
things are going. Prayers for you both. 
Russ and Beryl


----------

